# tutti e due  vs.  tutti i due



## mfw

ciao tutti,


Mi sono stupito molto che la espressione corretta sia "tutti e due". Perché non si dice "*i* due" (come in spagnolo: los dos)? La parola "e" vuol dire "and" normalmente e (secondo me) non ha molto senso qua.

Forse qualcuno sa spiegarmi grammaticalmente l'uso di "e" in questo caso.

grazie mille!!
M


----------



## danalto

mfw said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> Mi sono stupito molto che la espressione corretta sia "tutti e due". Perché non si dice "*i* due" (come in spagnolo: los dos)? La parola "e" vuol dire "and" normalmente e (secondo me) non ha molto senso qua.
> 
> Forse qualcuno sa spiegarmi grammaticalmente l'uso di "e" in questo caso.
> 
> grazie mille!!
> M


Bella domanda, sono curiosa anche io di saperlo! Vediamo chi ci aiuta!


----------



## tastieranera

Io non lo so però, secondo me è una specie di rafforzativo, si potrebbe dire semplicemente "i due" o "entrambi". 
Tutt'e due o Tutti e due è una forma piuttosto colloquiale, più forte delle precedenti. Personalmente in questa locuzione mi ha sempre colpito l'idea di totalità/quantità di "tutti" contro la pochezza di "due".
Contributo fiacco, ma forse potrebbe accendere qualche lampadina in menti più complesse della mia


----------



## danalto

tastieranera said:


> Io non lo so però, secondo me è una specie di rafforzativo, si potrebbe dire semplicemente "i due" o "entrambi".
> Tutt'e due o Tutti e due è una forma piuttosto colloquiale, più forte delle precedenti. Personalmente in questa locuzione mi ha sempre colpito l'idea di totalità/quantità di "tutti" contro la pochezza di "due".
> Contributo fiacco, ma forse potrebbe accendere qualche lampadina in menti più complesse della mia


Non ti sottovalutare, mi piace quel che hai scritto!


----------



## Necsus

Più che di un rafforzativo (di solito si usa _quanti_ o _interi_, a questo scopo) direi che si tratta di un pleonasmo, però obbligatorio, infatti "con _tutti_, il numerale è preceduto dalla congiunzione _e_: «tutti e due», «tutt'e quattro» (rara la giustapposizione: «tutti due gli occhi», Pavese" [Serianni, VI, 28].
Di fatto gli elementi _tutti+congiunzione+numerale,_ che compongono la locuzione idiomatica, non sono separabili, e l'eventuale articolo che precede il nome va comunque dopo il numerale. Dal Garzanti:
"(_tutti_) seguito dalla congiunzione _e_ e da un numerale cardinale, indica che un determinato numero di persone o di cose sono considerate nel loro complesso: _tutti e due i fratelli."_
QUI c'è un'altra discussione su _'tutti' (di noi)._


----------



## zagreb_hr

Si', sono d'accordo con Tastieranera, quest'idea di totalita' o quantita' di _tutti_ e' interessante anche per me, ma ecco Necsus che ci offre la spiegazione dal Garzanti. Le cose si considerano nel loro complesso. Ma ragionando un po' meglio si puo' dire che c'e' logica.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Ci sono altre espressioni come "_bell'e pronto_ (=_bello e pronto_)", "_bell'e fatto_ (=_bello e fatto_)" in cui la congiunzione a rigor di logica non avrebbe ragione di sussistere.

Volendo tentare una giustificazione per la presenza di "_e_" - anche in "_tutti e due_/_tutt'e due_" - io sarei per un rafforzativo.


----------



## nevevento

Si dice"tutti e due libri sono interessanti" oppure "tutti e i due" ?


----------



## MaLinBJ

nevevento said:


> Si dice"tutti e due libri sono interessanti" oppure "tutti e i due" ?


 
"Tutti e due" e' piu' corretto, anche se io direi "entrambi i libri sono interessanti" o anche "sono ambedue interessanti"

Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

nevevento said:


> Si dice"tutti e due libri sono interessanti" oppure "tutti e i due" ?


Nessuna delle due.
Si dice "tutti e due i libri".


----------



## housecameron

MaLinBJ said:


> anche se io direi "entrambi i libri sono interessanti" o anche "sono ambedue interessanti"



"entrambi i libri sono interessanti" si sente poco nel parlato, mentre nello scritto è perfetta.

"sono ambedue interessanti" è corretta, ma decisamente non usuale e poco scorrevole.


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusa House, ma "entrambi/e" si usa anche nel parlato. Ambedue sono pure d'accordo con te che è piuttosto trascurato, ma entrambi/e no, è comunissimo.
Piuttosto, quoto "infinite sadness" perché ha corretto l'errore del post originale che nessun altro ha notato: l'articolo "i" era nel posto sbagliato:

tutti *e* due *i* libri sono interessanti;
tutti *e* tre* i* dischi li ho comprati al mercatino delle pulci;

Al femminile si può apostrofare tutte con la congiunzione "e":

Sono venute tut*t'e* tre (*le* tue amiche).


----------



## Astropolyp

ursu-lab said:


> Al femminile si può apostrofare tutte con la congiunzione "e":
> 
> Sono venute tut*t'e* tre (*le* tue amiche).



Perché solo al femminile? Autori illustrissimi (fra tutti, Manzoni e Verga) usano "tutt'e due" anche al maschile.
Tra l'altro, nel parlato la pronuncia è spessissimo "tutt'e due", al di là del genere del soggetto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Manzoni e Verga? OK, mi scuso, di solito mi riferisco all'italiano dell'uso contemporaneo. Con l'esempio del numero 2 ne ho trovati in google, ma con 3 o altri numeri l'ho visto apostrofato solo al femminile. Tutto si può apostrofare credo con tutto, ma tu sinceramente scriveresti "tutt'e tre i miei amici"?
Gli esempi erano con "tutti/e e [numero]" seguito da articolo determinativo e nome, non il semplice "tutti/e e [numero]".


----------



## Astropolyp

ursu-lab said:


> Manzoni e Verga? OK, mi scuso, di solito mi riferisco all'italiano dell'uso contemporaneo. Con l'esempio del numero 2 ne ho trovati in google, ma con 3 o altri numeri l'ho visto apostrofato solo al femminile. Tutto si può apostrofare credo con tutto, ma tu sinceramente scriveresti "tutt'e tre i miei amici"?
> Gli esempi erano con "tutti/e e [numero]" seguito da articolo determinativo e nome, non il semplice "tutti/e e [numero]".



Ho citato Manzoni e Verga solo per mostrare che "tutt'e due" può legittimamente riferirsi ad entrambi i generi. 
Comunque, ci sono molti esempi al maschile anche di "tutt'e tre" (il solito Manzoni, Pirandello, Svevo, e altri). 
Per quel che mi riguarda, non ho mai scritto né "tutt'e due" né "tutt'e tre" (seguiti o meno da  articolo determinativo), e dubito che lo farò mai in circostanze normali, perché mi suonano un po' troppo ricercati; ma conosco persone che lo fanno.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> (rara la giustapposizione: «tutti due gli occhi», Pavese" [Serianni, VI, 28].



Ho trovato questa frase, riferita ai bisnonni, ne _La radio nel pagliaio_ di Alberto Calavalle
_*
Tutti due* mancano a tutti noi._

Potrebbe essere un uso di derivazione regionale? Oppure qui si tratta di far coppia con _tutti noi_?


----------

